# Does MS-vstudio runs on FreeBSD?



## Alain De Vos (Feb 28, 2020)

Does Microsoft vstdio runs on FreeBSD?


----------



## acheron (Feb 28, 2020)

What is vstdio? There is editors/vscode


----------



## Alain De Vos (Feb 28, 2020)

My bad, it is called "visual studio code" so it is vscode


----------

